# What's this thorny sucka!?



## oskiZ28 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I think it's a Rubus


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I was gonna say Blackberry, which is Rubus!

There's 2 votes for Rubus then.

Triclopyr kills it.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Or water it and pick the blackberries..


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

+1 blackberry


----------

